# New truck!!



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I am now a Ford guy!! I have been on the Dodge side for sometime now (in the process of selling my 97 Dodge 1500), but I just bought a 2000 Ford F-250 SD with the Powerstroke!! What a sweet truck?! This is my first diesel and I'm excited about it. It's an ext. cab, long bed, 4x4, XLT w/ 175,xxx miles..... payup Here's the best part $9,000! Can you beat that deal?? :bluebounc


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

welcome to the club!

that is quite the upgrade. nice price too!

if ya get some extra time there are a bunch of really informative diesel sites around but the one im normally lurking at is ford-trucks.com

oh and wheres the pics?!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

youll be glad you switched! ditto on the ford-trucks.com its an AWESOME site def. check it out. those 7.3 powerstrokes are an awesome motor. we need some pics thoug


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I know I need to get some pictures up! Possibly tomorrow evening. What's a good maintanence regiment to get started on right away (the truck was a trade in at a new car Chevy dealer, the dealership hadn't even gone through the truck yet and cleaned it...)?? With the higher miles I want to be sure and maintane this engine/truck best I can. Thanks for your comments, David 

and pictues WILL be coming soon!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, and oil change, oil filter change, fuel filter change, air filter change, inspect hoses and other fluid levels. Look into changing the diff fluid and transfercase fluid. the trans fluid. Check balljoints for play, check the turbo shaft for play. im sure there is more things to check also but that should get you started!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Keep the oil clean and keep an eye on the oil pan. Some people have said they rust through. Good deal though, best of luck with it!


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*ford*

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

welcome to the ford family yes if you want to find out anything about our trucks go to fordtrucks.com great site and alot of good people helping each other out with different mods and questions


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Ford Family , do u have any photos yet


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

the ford dose not drve as nice as the dodge but is a way better truck for work . good luck once you go ford you wont go back imo


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

tim096;484624 said:


> the ford dose not drve as nice as the dodge but is a way better truck for work . good luck once you go ford you wont go back imo


Is that Dodge newer than a 2002? The last Dodge we have a 02 back to 98 and they all drive worse than any Ford!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

congrats on new baby please post some pic if get a chance . get some fleet garud coolant test strip if coolant looks bad or fails the test flush her remember the additive from ford dealer .


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

*Pictures!!*

Finally got some pictures, the first few are of the old truck and switching the plow controls/wiring over to the new F-250!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome....nice setup. Hey, keep us posted on how she pushes. I'm considering diesel for my next plow truck.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sweet lil brother just like mine LOL . first thing and the best thing too do is get the towing mirrors !!!!


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

i'd say EXCELLENT PRICE...

on trade in on a 99 f-350 super crew cab, 211,000 miles 4wd PSD XL...i got $10,000 back in march. so EXCELLENT BUY.

welcome to the PSD club!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good upgrade, I see that's what the old owner did too.



gotsnow?;483259 said:


> I know I need to get some pictures up! Possibly tomorrow evening. What's a good maintanence regiment to get started on right away (the truck was a trade in at a new car Chevy dealer, the dealership hadn't even gone through the truck yet and cleaned it...)?? With the higher miles I want to be sure and maintane this engine/truck best I can. Thanks for your comments, David
> 
> and pictues WILL be coming soon!!


You do know that a Ford is just a Farted (censored) over rebuilt dodge though right?

Just bustin your balls. Nice truck. 7.3 should last quite a while.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks on all the remarks!! I'm really impressed with the it! If we ever get any snow in north east indiana I'll be able to let you know on how it pushes. I'm thinking towing mirrors would be nice, a V10 that I test drove had them and you can see everything behind you. Nice view! 
Yeah I couldn't believe that deal, $9000! Course the dealer had taken it on a trade in, they probably only had $7500 into it and I could have probably offered them $8500 and gotten the deal... payup But I'm still happy! I'm looking to get the rockers all the way across the bottom and around the wheel wells (fender flare area) Line-Xed soon! I'll post some pictures then too. Thanks David-


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

sparky8370;490620 said:


> Sounds like it was a good upgrade, I see that's what the old owner did too.
> 
> You do know that a Ford is just a Farted (censored) over rebuilt dodge though right?
> 
> Just bustin your balls. Nice truck. 7.3 should last quite a while.


Funny you should mention the acronym, I have my old 'Dodge' rubber floor mats on driver and passenger floor board!! he he!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

That's funny. At least you didn't get mad. Some people are too sensitive. I wouldn't have been serious unless it was foreign.  I was always a Ford guy until last March when I "settled" for a Chevy. I was miserable just thinking about it. Then I was in denial about how much I loved it, until I finally got used to the idea and could be happy about it. I still have my gripes about it. Such as these things seemingly being designed around midgets. They are smaller than the Fords. A little less interior room, the arm rest is too low, you have to have the wheel a little higher than you would in a Ford to see the whole gauge cluster, and the most irritating part is having a truck that you have to jack up to work on. I swear I was ready to smash something the last time I changed the oil because I couldn't use a creeper so I was laying on the wet floor and could still barely get to it.


----------



## gump (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome price! Go to autozone and get a Haynes manual for about $16, it will give you all the recommended maintenance intervals and all the repair info you need. It is true the oil pans tend to rust pretty bad so just keep an eye on it. I see you have some rust on the bottom of the tailgate, mine is getting some rust in the same spot..


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

gump;491341 said:


> Awesome price! Go to autozone and get a Haynes manual for about $16, it will give you all the recommended maintenance intervals and all the repair info you need. It is true the oil pans tend to rust pretty bad so just keep an eye on it. I see you have some rust on the bottom of the tailgate, mine is getting some rust in the same spot..


Dang rust!! The one thing I've always avoided when car shopping is rust, I'll take body damage, not so perfect interior.... but rust!!! Yuck! However, I could NOT pass on this deal, plus a little sprayed on bed liner on the rockers will make it look ten times better. Also, I am looking for a tailgate to replace this rusted out tailgate, preferably in the same color; anyone have one???!!!???


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

gotsnow?;490712 said:


> Thanks on all the remarks!! I'm really impressed with the it! If we ever get any snow in north east indiana I'll be able to let you know on how it pushes. I'm thinking towing mirrors would be nice, a V10 that I test drove had them and you can see everything behind you. Nice view!
> Yeah I couldn't believe that deal, $9000! Course the dealer had taken it on a trade in, they probably only had $7500 into it and I could have probably offered them $8500 and gotten the deal... payup But I'm still happy! I'm looking to get the rockers all the way across the bottom and around the wheel wells (fender flare area) Line-Xed soon! I'll post some pictures then too. Thanks David-


yea tow mirrors are awesome, i got a pair (non powered) for my 2000 v-10 and paid 100 shipped for them off of the classifieds on fordtrucks.com . ... keep an eye out on ebay to my buddy just got a set for a 100 shipped and those ones were powered too... not only do they allow you to see more they also make the truck look 10 x's better imo...


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

*Storm pictures!!!*

Well we finally got a decent snow here in northern Indiana!!! Approx 6-8 inches in 14 hours. Someone on here had asked how the 7.3L does pushing snow... I have to say it's a world of differance over my old 1/2 ton dodge ram! Tires never slipped and I never felt the need to really get into the gas pedal, where as in the Ram I had to goose it a little sometimes to really get it pilled up. I'm very pleased with this powerstroke so far!!! I just hope I can keep the repair costs to a minimum.

Plowing pictures!!!









Arriving at the first account of the morning, stopped to measure the depth of the snow (around 4", plus some drifting)

















A few action shots....
















More to come..................


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

*more pics*

A few more plwoing shots!

















The finished products, well a few of them.....
















Ahh that beautiful sights of the urban woods!


----------

